# Spooling a Conventional Reel



## DennyR (Aug 24, 2008)

When you spool line onto a conventional reel without a level line, how do you make sure the line gets evenly distributed across the spool? A second part to that question is during a retrieve following a cast (hopefully with a nice sized drum on the end!), do you need to do anything to make sure the line winds evenly across the spool?
Sorry about the pestering questions, but having used nothing but spinners, I find conventional reels confusing and a little intimidating. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Conventionals esp without levelwind are ALWAYS intimidating to a certain degree to someone just starting on them. Once you get used to them, you will wonder why you hadn't started sooner. Basically, use your thumb to level the line. It will seem a little awkward at first. Once you spool it up for the first time, you will get a feel for it. You will spend most of your time staring at the spool when you first learn how to use them. Just make your thumb do what a levelwind would. Pay attention to your line lay and you make sure it is level. You want it to go on as even as possible. If you start to build up on one side more then the other, all is not lost, just build it up back to even, next time you cast try getting it as even as possible. It isn't that big of a deal gettn used to one. Keep it in your mind that you want to learn how to do it, and you will. The more and more you use the reel, the easier and easier it will be to lay the line down. You may need to pinch the line between your forefinger and thumb when you are spooling it for the first time. Depending on your spooling station. It is a lot easier to lay the line with your thumb if you are winding bait and weight back in (esp a fish) then it is to try to load it off of a bulk spool with little tension. Good luck and in no time you will be wondering why you didn't convert years ago.  Biggest problem people have is over thinking it!! Relax and just get the line on there, you will eventually develop your own manner of making sure it is level. Let it happen. If you try to force it and get frustrated, your reel may end up in the marketplace on here.


----------



## biggestsquid (Jan 6, 2010)

Unless you use a reel with a level line guide, a mechanism that is fixed to a shaft with bidirectional tooled slots and usually a retainer bar, you must guide the line with one of your digits, normally a thumb. Different folks pay different amount of importance to the art of laying line on a reel ---- but I must tell you that the best caster known to me, Tommy Farmer, lays line on a reel so it looks like it does when you buy it from the store.

You will see many additional responses to your question from much better fisherman than I on this site --- and they will share their knowledge of lining a reel, using a bucket of water, proper direction from source/to reel, etc. 

In the meanwhile if you hold your guide hand, as opposed to your crank hand, in the traditional thumbs up position then move that thumb left/right/left/right you will be practising to lay liner on your reel. To be a proficient conventional caster you will need some educating of both thumbs!

Cheers,
Biggestsquid

"You fish and then you die ...... or you don't fish and you die anyway --- your choice."


----------

